# Hi im new having baby number 9!



## Sam9kids

Im 6 weeks pregnant and already have 8 children!

I have 5 girls and 3 boys age x


----------



## TrishyC

OMG? Are you a saint? Congrats hun!!:flower:

:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## smartie

Wow! 8 children eh! :)

What are their age gaps?

Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months with baby #9 :hugs:


----------



## Amyre

Wow! Congratulations!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Cateyes

Welcome to BnB!


----------



## impatient1

Welcome to BnB and congratulations!


----------



## LulaBug

Wow your very own football team almost! hehe!

Congratulations hun and welcome to the site. I'm new too! :D xx


----------



## malpal

Hello and welcome xx


----------



## leeanne

Welcome to BnB!


----------



## xkirstyx

wow welcome to bnb n congrats on baby #9! xxx


----------



## richard34

Hello to all

wow...........you have eight children's and now you are ready for next baby. I hope you have healthy family and healthy life of yours. what is the age different or gap between your child..........Can you share it with us.Sharing if you can.

Thanks


----------



## sandy28

welcome to bnb


----------



## Sam9kids

Thankyou for all your kind words.

My kids are age 12, 11, 9, 8, 3, 3 (not twins!), 1 and 9 months! 

When this one is born, i will have 5 babies under 4 and half! eek!


----------



## lil_angel

WOW!!!! Congrats & Welcome!!


----------



## mybubbles

Wow Congratulations!! When are you due? I am also 6 weeks so I wonder how close we are?


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/welcome-1.gif


----------



## mandaa1220

woah baby! congratulations on this pregnancy!! & welcome!!!


----------



## dippy dee

gongrats hun i have just had my 9th, i have 7 boys and 2 girls. Have a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## hancake100

:hi: Hello and welcome to BnB hun. 
Wow............. 8 and now number 9!! Congratulations hun!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## hudz26

wow 9 kids x welcome to bnb :wave: x


----------



## Pretty Sakura

https://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2016/2016627aiab1h5fxf.gif


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome and congrats!


----------



## Praying4baby

Congrats and I hope you have a healthy pregnancy and baby. :)


----------



## carrie84uk

9 children! That is amazing!!!! Congratulations! I have not long had my 4th and was literally reduced to tears by people telling me i was mad having another baby so you must be driven crazy by similar comments? Or do i just live in a narrow minded area? lol. Its so lovely and refreshing to see everyone being congratulatory in here.


----------



## Sam9kids

carrie84uk said:


> 9 children! That is amazing!!!! Congratulations! I have not long had my 4th and was literally reduced to tears by people telling me i was mad having another baby so you must be driven crazy by similar comments? Or do i just live in a narrow minded area? lol. Its so lovely and refreshing to see everyone being congratulatory in here.


Thankyou. Believe me, i have had so many comments im actually used to them. Its no one elses business so they should keep their opinions to themselves i think!


----------



## natasja32

Hey sweetie. Welcome to bnb! And congrats on baby nr 9!:happydance:


----------



## Dizzy321

wow congrats :) x


----------



## carmen2006

OMG! Congratulations !


----------



## Nightnurse

*welcome congrats on your brood,my brother has 10 ,lol*


----------



## 3pinkwantblue

Wow that is awesome, I have 3 daughters and we are trying for number 4 welcome and congrats!


----------



## va-li

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Welcome!

I am new as well, and looking forward to meeting everyone!

Take care 
xx


----------

